# Kindle and Epub file?



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

The Kindle does not recognize .epub files right I looked at the Kindle support page and
I didn't see it. The reason I ask is that I contacted a publisher about a Kindle book I bought
that had weird typeface issues - all the "p", "b", "d", and "g"s were partially blank. I sent them
a screenshot to show them the issue.

They sent me a clean Epub file of the book which they said I should be able to read with my 
Kindle but I wanted to check here to be sure there is no way I can read it before I responded
to them.

Nanette


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You can’t read ePub format books directly on the Kindle. If they are DRM free, you can convert them with something like Stanza or Calibre and then put them on the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindles do not recognize .epub files. According to the _Kindle User's Guide 4th Edition_, the Kindle supports:

Kindle (.AZW, .AZW1)
PDF (.PDF)
Text (.TXT)
Unprotected Mobipocket (.MOBI, .PRC)
Audible (.AA, .AAX)
MP3 (.MP3)

.epub is not on that list. .epub is also not on the list that Amazon will convert. You could let the publisher know the valid Kindle formats.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks all - that was what I thought. I am finding it interesting how little the ebook people
at the publishers know about ebooks.   

Next I'm going to try Amazon to see if they'll let me download the hopefully corrected ebook
in a week or so.

Nanette


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Keep us updated. So far, I think that the only way someone has gotten an updated version from Amazon of a book previously purchased from Amazon was to have the original purchase cancelled and then to rebuy the book. It would be good to know if Amazon now has a way of getting an update without having to do this.


----------

